
Employee benefits at Basecamp - axelfontaine
https://m.signalvnoise.com/employee-benefits-at-basecamp-d2d46fd06c58#.b3h5bv71t
======
thesimon
Great benefits, especially the 4-day summer week, salary level and the
opportunity to work everywhere.

Great benefits for sure increase the happiness of everyone. How do 15 vacation
days compare to other companies though? Coming from a country where 20 days
are legally mandated and most have 30 days, it seems low. I guess the summer
work times greatly make up for that though.

~~~
thesimon
Can't edit anymore :/ But to provide some more context to my comment:

The summer work time obviously make up for it and 30+ days actually seem quite
high for an US company. (No legally mandated minimum vacation time).

And in case any founder is wondering if he should start the company providing
such benefits:

[https://twitter.com/dhh/status/686556086174920704](https://twitter.com/dhh/status/686556086174920704)
[https://twitter.com/dhh/status/686556263690448896](https://twitter.com/dhh/status/686556263690448896)

DHH clarified on Twitter saying this wouldn't have been possible in the
beginning.

